# Blueberry Zucchini Bread  (Mrs Bear’s Recipe)



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2019)

*Blueberry Zucchini Bread * (Mrs Bear’s Recipe)


I had a lot of requests to do a post on this Bread (I call it Cake!).
Might as well make it a "Step by Step".

It really is Mighty Tasty, and is one of my Weaknesses. I try to get her to keep the Candy, Cakes, and Pie Making to a minimum, and this is one of the items that slips through the barricade Now & Then.

So Let’s get started:

*Blueberry Zucchini Bread:*

*Ingredients: (Makes 6 Mini Loaf Pans)*
Eggs———————————————4
Sugar——————————————-2 Cups
Veg Oil——————————————1 Cup
Flour———————————————3 1/2 Cups
Grated Zucchini——————————2 Cups
Blueberries————————————1 Pint
Baking Soda———————————-1/2 tsp
Baking Powder——————————-3/4 tsp
Salt———————————————--1/2 tsp
Cinnamon—————————————1tsp
Vanila———————————————1 tsp

*Directions:*
Beat Eggs, gradually adding Sugar, then Oil.
Combine Dry Ingredients, and add to first mix, along with Grated Zucchini. Stir Well here.
Fold in Blueberries & Vanila.
Pour into 6 (Greased & Floured) Mini Loaf Pans, (or 2 Loaf Pans).

Bake @ 350° for 55 Minutes.

*Note:* Mrs Bear’s Sister Adds 1 Cup of Raisins and 1 Cup of Walnuts, instead of Blueberries.
We like the Blueberries Much Better!!


Bear

One Nice Zucchini:







Four Eggs (A double yoker doesn't matter):






Two Cups of Grated Zucchini:






All Mixed in bowl:






Poured into Greased & Floured Pans:






Fresh out of Oven:






Closer Look:


----------



## gary s (Aug 12, 2019)

Be looking for mine in the mail. Those are good I know first hand.

Gary


----------



## drdon (Aug 12, 2019)

Spectacular! Mrs Bear does a great job at EVERYTHING.
Thank you Bearcarver! A little late for blueberries here so I'm gonna be like Mrs Bear's sister and change it up. I've got some fresh Mangos to dice up.
Jumping on this today.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks bear, my wife makes a pretty good zucchini bread. I'm gonna have to suggest adding blueberries to the next batch.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## DIYerDave (Aug 12, 2019)

I can assure everyone that Mrs Bear's recipe is delicious. Better than any zucini bread / cake I ever had. My wife has made a bunch of these lately and everyone in my family loves them. Thanks Mrs Bear (and bearcarver)


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 12, 2019)

Great, Need a plic of it plated too. !

HT


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 12, 2019)

Awesome we are beginning to learn how the Bear learned to cook.   

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 12, 2019)

Good timing and great looking bread. My neighbor just sent 2 overgrown Zucchini.  Plan to bread and fry some, but now the rest won't get wasted...JJ


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 12, 2019)

Sounds great . So did you add this to your step by steps ?


----------



## xray (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks darn delicious!!!! 

I remember eating this in the summer until I was sick of it. It was always breaded zucchini, zucchini stew and zucchini bread from my grandparents garden. My grandfather took up baking late in his life and I swear he would make this every single day!!!

But now they’re long gone and I miss all that good food taken for granted.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 12, 2019)

Chopsaw Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 12, 2019)

Thank you Mr. & Mrs. Bear...


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2019)

gary s said:


> Be looking for mine in the mail. Those are good I know first hand.
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




drdon said:


> Spectacular! Mrs Bear does a great job at EVERYTHING.
> Thank you Bearcarver! A little late for blueberries here so I'm gonna be like Mrs Bear's sister and change it up. I've got some fresh Mangos to dice up.
> Jumping on this today.



Thanks Doc!!
Mango should be Great !!

Bear


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks awesome Bear!  I'm definitely going to make that.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 12, 2019)

Looks absolutely delicious, Bear. My wife makes zucchini bread, and blueberry bread, along with others (banana, raisin, carrot, spice). I have a question, though, does the blueberry overpower the zucchini? Or do they dance together in their own unique way? I'm curious because blueberries, which I love, have a pretty good flavor reach in a recipe.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 12, 2019)

Dang Bear, that looks amazing!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks bear, my wife makes a pretty good zucchini bread. I'm gonna have to suggest adding blueberries to the next batch.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thank You Chris!!
My only Beef with this is calling it Bread---More like Cake to me!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




DIYerDave said:


> I can assure everyone that Mrs Bear's recipe is delicious. Better than any zucini bread / cake I ever had. My wife has made a bunch of these lately and everyone in my family loves them. Thanks Mrs Bear (and bearcarver)



Thank You Dave!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> Great, Need a plic of it plated too. !
> 
> HT



Thank You HT !!

Bear




HalfSmoked said:


> Awesome we are beginning to learn how the Bear learned to cook.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
Here & There!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Good timing and great looking bread. My neighbor just sent 2 overgrown Zucchini.  Plan to bread and fry some, but now the rest won't get wasted...JJ



Thanks Jimmy!!
That's what we Do with the rest of the Zuke---Bread & Fry!!  Yummm.

Bear




chopsaw said:


> Sounds great . So did you add this to your step by steps ?



Thank You Rich!!
Yes it's in my SXS Index now.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2019)

xray said:


> Looks darn delicious!!!!
> 
> I remember eating this in the summer until I was sick of it. It was always breaded zucchini, zucchini stew and zucchini bread from my grandparents garden. My grandfather took up baking late in his life and I swear he would make this every single day!!!
> 
> But now they’re long gone and I miss all that good food taken for granted.




Thank You Xray!!
It really is good---Hard to stay away from, when it's here!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2019)

Winterrider said:


> Thank you Mr. & Mrs. Bear...



Thank You Rider!!

Bear




BuckeyeSteve said:


> Looks awesome Bear!  I'm definitely going to make that.



Thank You Steve!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Looks absolutely delicious, Bear. My wife makes zucchini bread, and blueberry bread, along with others (banana, raisin, carrot, spice). I have a question, though, does the blueberry overpower the zucchini? Or do they dance together in their own unique way? I'm curious because blueberries, which I love, have a pretty good flavor reach in a recipe.




Thank You Ray!!
I would say, if you put too many Blueberries in you could get to that point.
However One Pint divvied up into 6 Min Loaf Pans doesn't have the problem.IMO.
If it does for you, I would cut back on them a bit.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks, Bear! I just shared your response with my wife and she said "Huh" several times walking into the kitchen. Her mental wheels are turning.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Dang Bear, that looks amazing!




Thank You 5G !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 15, 2019)

That looks good.   My mom adds chocolate chips instead for blueberrys sometimes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 15, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> That looks good.   My mom adds chocolate chips instead for blueberrys sometimes.




Thank You Adam!!
That Sounds like a Great Idea.
Sorta like a Big Soft Chocolate Chip Cookie!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2019)

I'll be trying this John.  Looks great to me.
I've never been a fan of zucchini bread but I keep trying new recipes just in case.
Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 27, 2019)

If I can find the recipe I have. It is for a mock crab cake made with zucchini.

Warren


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 27, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> If I can find the recipe I have. It is for a mock crab cake made with zucchini.
> 
> Warren


Mock crab cake?  Nothing ruins the taste of crab cake like crabs.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 28, 2019)

Steve surprisingly it is very good you shred the zucchini io give it the effect of the crab meat and a course Old Bay gives it the taste. I will look for the recipe.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'll be trying this John.  Looks great to me.
> I've never been a fan of zucchini bread but I keep trying new recipes just in case.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
I think you'll like this--The Blueberries take it over the top.
I had her make some with Wineberries, instead of Blueberries, and that was Great, but not as good as with the Blueberries.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



HalfSmoked said:


> If I can find the recipe I have. It is for a mock crab cake made with zucchini.
> 
> Warren



That sounds Interesting, or even Great!!
I'd like to see that.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 28, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Steve surprisingly it is very good you shred the zucchini io give it the effect of the crab meat and a course Old Bay gives it the taste. I will look for the recipe.
> 
> Warren



Warren,
You could email that Recipe to me, so I don't miss it !!

Spanx,
Bear


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Aug 28, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Steve surprisingly it is very good you shred the zucchini io give it the effect of the crab meat and a course Old Bay gives it the taste. I will look for the recipe.
> 
> Warren


I love zucchini so I would certainly try it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 29, 2019)

drdon Thanks for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 29, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Warren,
> You could email that Recipe to me, so I don't miss it !!
> 
> Spanx,
> Bear



Will do

Warren


----------

